# Deq 2496



## Musicnoise (Apr 5, 2009)

My goal is to determine the current frequency response of my system - originating from a Marantz CD player - and use the Behringer DEQ 2496 to flatten the response over the audio spectrum. I am thinking of using a Behringer ECM 8000, and E-mu 0404 USB. Is anyone using this setup? If so, does REQ work with the DEQ2496 in the same manner as with the other Behringer equalizers / feedback destroyers?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> does REQ work with the DEQ2496 in the same manner as with the other Behringer equalizers / feedback destroyers?


No, REW does not include the DEQ2496 in its list of equalizers, but you may still use it to do all the response checks, etc.

What you'll miss is the filter recommendations and the ability to automatically load those filters into the equalizer through the midi port.

You can get around this limitation by selecting the FBQ2496 equalizer and use the filters it recommends, and load them by hand.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Or, you can use REW's RTA feature and tweak your filters in real time!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

